
Howard on Curry-Howard - lelf
http://wadler.blogspot.com/2014/08/howard-on-curry-howard.html
======
gone35
Wow. The essay they keep referring to throughout the exchange --Wadler's
"Proposition and Types" [1]-- is hands down _the best_ exposition of the
Curry-Howard correspondence I've seen so far: deep but thoroughly readable
(Howard wasn't just being nice!).

Even if you already know this stuff, I seriously recommend reading it (this
one, or any of his other expository writings on this topic [2]). His
perspective is formidable.

[1] [http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/papers/propositions-
as-...](http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/papers/propositions-as-
types/propositions-as-types.pdf)

[2]
[http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/topics/history.html](http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/topics/history.html)

~~~
tel
SPJ is a _fantastic_ author. All of his papers are recommended unilaterally.

~~~
Patient0
True but the paper is by Wadler

~~~
riffraff
which is also a fantastic author anyway :)

------
j2kun
William Howard is an emeritus professor at my university. He is quite old but
he still attends the Friday department tea and appears to actively discuss
mathematics. I have yet to build up the courage to talk to him, and I wonder
whether he knows just how widely his work is discussed, even if it's usualy
just at a high level.

~~~
wheaties
You should talk to him. When you get down to it, people are just people. S
peach comes naturally.

~~~
j2kun
I have wanted to, but often he looks to be having such lively or focused
conversations with people that I can't bring myself to interrupt them.

